# Seltsame Zimmerpflanze



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2017)

Muß ich Euch zeigen, hab ich gestern geschenkt bekommen 

Heißt Voodoo - Lilie. Die Knolle liegt vollkommen ohne Erde in dem Topf, und sie darf , bis sie blüht
kein Wasser und keine Erde bekommen bekommen. 
   
Pflegeanleitung !


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Apr. 2017)

Ein faszinierendes Nischengeschöpf! Wie und wo diese Pflanze wohl ihre eigenwilligen Bedürfnisse entwickelt hat? Das muss ja ein sehr unwirtlicher Ort gewesen sein!


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Direkt aus der Hölle *hüstel* 
Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, berichte mal weiter, vor allem wenn sie blüht


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Apr. 2017)

Vor allem der Duft wird interessant sein
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2017)

Weiter gehts 
So steht sie im Topf 
    

So sah sie gestern aus
  und so heute


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2017)

Aber Achtung, morgen fällt sie dich an


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, morgen fällt sie dich an


Dann erwürg ich sie


----------



## Erin (30. Apr. 2017)

Muss noch jemand jetzt gerade an "Little Shop of Horrors" denken?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Apr. 2017)

Oh ja, ich!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2017)

HI,

diese betörende Duftpflanze hab ich schon vor Jahren hier im Lexikon abgelegt

bei Trockener Boden - __ Eidechsenwurz (Typhonium venosum -der ehemalige Name Sauromatum gilt net mehr)

MfG Frank


----------



## toschbaer (3. Mai 2017)

und der "Stinker" ist sogar Winterhart


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2017)

toschbaer schrieb:


> und der "Stinker" ist sogar Winterhart



net ganz, nur ab Klimazone 8

bei mir in Klimazone 7 kommen die Mengen von Brutknollen die im Herbst in der auf den Blumenbeeten eingearbeiteten Blumenerde stecken nur selten über den Winter (lletztmals schafften sie es den Winter 2014 und 2015 und das Jahr drauf trieben die Blätter überall im Garten. Dieses Jahr kommen wohl keine)

Diesen Winter sind scheinbar selbst die ausgepflanzten Arisaema auf der Strecke geblieben


----------



## toschbaer (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo Frank,
bei uns ist es bestimmt kälter als bei Dir!
Bei uns sind die Knollen seit 7 Jahre im Boden und stinken jedes Jahr aufs neue

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2017)

Meine hat aber gar nicht gestunken , hat aber auch schon ausgeblüht, und hängt schlaff in der Gegend rum . 
Heute kommt sie raus .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2017)

Hi Anne,

heute blühe bei mir die erste __ Voodo-Lilie draußen im Kübel auf. Mit 80cm Höhe ein wahres "Monster" (die einstge Mutterknolle hatte ich mal vor rund 20 Jahren zugelegt und mittlerweile sind alle meine blühfähigen 20-25 Knollen Nachkommen davon)


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2017)

Frank, der Größenunterschied ist aber doch schon mächtig gewaltig


----------

